# Tchaikovsky's Overture in F Major



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

The Overture is an early composition written in 1865 when Tchaikovsky was 24. After its first performance, the piece brought the first public success and the first good press reviews. The composer, however, was not very happy with it and he destroyed the score. Later, the composition was restored on the basis of orchestra parts and published after the composer's death in 1893. The Overture opens witha solemn theme in F Major and is in A-B-A form. It is lyrical and modest. Quite a decent overture. Tchaikovsky was cruel to have destroyed it. The Overture in F major received its world premiere performance under Veronika Dudarova in 1961 with the Moscow State Symphony. Valentin Skoblo was the recording engineer.
There are very few ladies at the conductor's desk. This is not a frequent phenomenon. Dudarova, however, has gained a firm position on the concert stage. She graduated from the conductor's class of the Moscow Conservatoire under Professor L. Ginsburg and Nikolai Anosov. She was the Chief Conductor and Artistic Director of the Moscow State Symphony Orchestra from 1949 to 1961.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm a relatively new piece of Tchaikovsky,I take it its not been recorded that much(if at all)?


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> Hmmm a relatively new piece of Tchaikovsky,I take it its not been recorded that much(if at all)?


There are only two recordings available of this work - The first I have mentioned is Moscow State Symphony under Veronika Dudarova and the second is by Bochum Symphony under Othmar. F. Maga.


----------

